# Redmoor Root Wood or Drift wood ??? very important Q.



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear Pro.s

I know that drift wood make my ph low and i removed them but I do not know if root wood is safe and will not affect ph level

Thanks
whocares


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by "root wood"?


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

driftwood is dark dark brown close to black and root wood is light light brown close to skin color


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

After a quick internet search, redmoor root wood is a popular product to use in aquariums. The only way to know if it will affect the pH in your aquarium is to do periodic water testing.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

I am currently using 6in1 test stick I dip it in tank for 3 sec and it starts to change colour but it is not giving me good reading what kind of test kit is the best for ph n nitrate n nitrite thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Everybody has a different preference for test kits, I use the liquid reagent tests by API.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

ok


----------

